# Honey?



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

I just read an article in the Whole Dog Journal that a teaspoon of honey a day, or every other day for puppies is quite beneficial and helps reduce allergies and the chance of getting them. Do any of you do this? My puppy is only 12 weeks, but if this is a good thing to do, I would be fine doing so.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've read this about humans, never tried it on dogs. FYI it supposedly works by building immunity because you're exposed to low levels of the pollen that's causing the very allergic reaction. It is also said to work best if you use locally collected honey. I'm not sure I believe either claim, but honey on a wound does have almost magical healing properties.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Honey, locally grown has helped me. It is great for dogs, too.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Honey, locally grown has helped me. It is great for dogs, too.


I've heard this for people as well and it's really important that it is produced locally. It needs to come from whatever region you want to develop an allergic resistance too.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

haha - yup, DH has the before bedtime snack of bagel and honey that he shares with the girls. It is such a ritual! Every night after last potty break Rose goes and lays down in the middle of the kitchen, Darcy comes to find me and say Hello for the thousandth time and as soon as she said hello, lick lick she goes and lays down next to Rose. Meanwhile DH is giving the outdoor cat her nite time snack and then it is the dog's turn.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've recently read that this doesn't actually help. Something about the plants that bees are landing on to pollinate are not the same plants that people have allergies to.
Can Local Honey Help My Allergies?


And a little study that backed that up.
Effect of ingestion of honey on s... [Ann Allergy Asthma Immunol. 2002] - PubMed - NCBI

There is nothing wrong with honey, but it isn't shown to benefit allergies. But hey, if you like it, why not!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I started using local honey about 5 yrs. ago for allergies. They've been under control since. My IM Dr. swears by it for allergies and inflammation of the joints. Haven't felt any reduction in joint pain.
So far it appears that Deaglan isn't prone to allergies but if he started I wouldn't hesitate to use the local fare.
Speaking of allergies, I heard on the Weather Channel we're in for a *pollen vortex* this spring/summer. From a polar vortex to a pollen vortex. Who knew?


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for your input. Was just curious if any of you heard this. Right now I have no plans to use honey. Hope I never have to!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr Dodds on honey ... 

" Since raw honey can potentially become contaminated with a botulism-related toxin, we advise against feeding it to very young pets (or children under one year) because their immune systems are not yet developed enough to defend themselves. Adult pets and people are not affected "
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Raw Honey: A sweet food for the health of your pet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kellyguy said:


> I've read this about humans, never tried it on dogs. FYI it supposedly works by building immunity because you're exposed to low levels of the pollen that's causing the very allergic reaction. It is also said to work best if you use locally collected honey. I'm not sure I believe either claim, but honey on a wound does have almost magical healing properties.



My elderly mom had a wound that would not heal up, she had to go to a Wound Specialist. The Dr. used honey to treat her wound, after several treatments, it finally healed up.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, dear?

(Sorry. I have a twisted sense of humor!)


----------

